# Wow...i'm spinning



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2008)

This was pretty sick and dirty.  A very rare, scarce, hard to find colored soda 
 I decided to spin it! What the hell!  1200 slow cut 24 hrs then 36 hrs polish
 I think I'm a bottle spinner now.  If there going to break there going to break.  
 This bottle maybe on someone's Christmas List
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 4, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous. it's great having a tumbler at home to buff up our bots. don't think i've ever seen a Keilman before. keep up the great work and keep on sharing your pix. gotta love those coal region sodas.............

 jim

 have you tried any iron pontils yet?


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 4, 2008)

N iron yet but one will be going in soon.
 I guess the object is to keep the residual iron on an spin it.
 whats the secret?
 privvydigger


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 4, 2008)

from what I hear epoxy or clear nail polish...  cover up the iron with something and then dissolve it with nail polish remover when your done.  I haven't used any of these methods so you will want to test it first but I'm sure someone who knows for sure will pipe in!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 4, 2008)

i used a foam rubber ball jammed between the fingers of the stoppel and the bottom of the bottle. little duct tape here and there.............worked out pretty good.

 jim


----------



## DeaconDave (Dec 8, 2008)

Would a little silicone on the iron work? after tumbling it would peal off real easy. and the copper bits will just bounce off without any harm to the iron. Not sure but might be worth a try.
 DaveLa Mesa ca.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 8, 2008)

I've seen a few iron pontil bottles... Some with the residue and others without.  I dug three one had the entire body filled perfect circle.  The others nothing much at all.  With or without does not distract from the bottle in my eyes


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey.. I've dug some irons from the river, where no iron molecule ever had a chance.. but I don't miss it, either! Naked irons give up clues, too. ..at best.. -Charlie


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 9, 2008)

So as soon as I find my battery charger i'll put on the Teal pony who by probably my own fault ended up with a crack straight through the slugplate.  I think I tapped the bottom of the bottle next to it that evening cause I have thirty pics without the break.  Lucky it wasn't my cherished but a great bottle still........
 see ya soon
 privvydigger


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 9, 2008)

[][][][][][]that would make me siiiiiiiick

 Digger ry


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 10, 2008)

hello privydigger, you're getting incredible results with your new tumbler. Do you mind if I ask what cutter and oxide you're using and if you get it from Wayne Lowry? Thanks, any help appreciated.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 10, 2008)

I got everything together its jar dr. stuff I believe.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 10, 2008)

*[] congrats........
 on a job a well done!

*


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi privvydigger,  As a kid my parents visited Tamaqua PA often to visit my Mom's uncle.  It pleased me to see these sodas.  One of the things I use to clean bottles is from Walmart. It is a denture cleaner naimed STAIN AWAY+ plus.  It works great for the first internal cleaning - then I dump the material into an old bread pan and clean the outside by turning the bottle a few times.  Nice bottles.  RED Matthews


----------

